# How to connect elbow to back of dryer for the vent?



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

I forgot to mention in my post above that I assume that because I'm connecting a rigid elbow, that a hose clamp won't work to connect it to the dryer because it won't compress the elbow enough? But maybe if I cut slits in the end of the elbow and then use a hose clamp, it'll be more compressible?


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

If you do not have a crimping tool this will work also

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/duct-crimping.aspx


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent idea. I wouldn't have thought about using a needle nose pliers to crimp the duct work. Thanks!


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you have the joints pointed in the right direction?

Crimped end points in the direction of exhaust flow.....or else lint will accumulate.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

DanS26 said:


> Do you have the joints pointed in the right direction?
> 
> Crimped end points in the direction of exhaust flow.....or else lint will accumulate.


Yes, I made sure all the crimped ends were going downstream, except for where I had to crimp it to make it a little smaller to attach it to the back of the dryer with a hose clamp ... but that crimped end is on the outside of the exhaust vent in the dryer, so shouldn't catch any lint.

BTW, crimping with a needle nose pliers worked great. I'd recommend it for those who don't have a crimping tool.


----------

